# I need something to occupy my time!!!



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I've decided to venture into drawing people's bettas, I fancy myself an ok artist but its hard to get inspired so I figure I will force myself with obligation 

So, the deal will be ONE at a time so I don't become overwhelmed as I have problems finishing my work anymore... 

I'd like the picture to be decent quality so I can make out their cute features 

The pics will be hand drawn with pencil, no color

I'm willing to try other types of fishes too so, who wants to be first?


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

You can do Es in my avatar. I just might try drawing him too. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

May I have the next slot? :3 I have tons of clear pics of Cirrus!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

BettaFran said:


> You can do Es in my avatar. I just might try drawing him too. Thanks for the inspiration


Sure! I'll start tomorrow since I just saw your post 

And yes Rowdy you can be next ^_^


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay! Thank you! ^^ Should I post his photos here?


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

You could do that, or I can look in your album for a pic


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't added any to my album yet, but here is where I have most of them. :3
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=142258


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

You probably noticed he's having fin troubles. XP Homestly, the little guy gets stressed so easily. My only betta to be like this. -.- lol, he's a terd.


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, PooterFish! Can't wait to see it


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

RowdyBetta said:


> You probably noticed he's having fin troubles. XP Homestly, the little guy gets stressed so easily. My only betta to be like this. -.- lol, he's a terd.


Yeah I know how it is lol my Pooter doesn't go after his tail but likes to take a little of the top every now and then >.>


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

*King Es*

Here is my finished drawing of your betta BettaFran!!! I hope you like it, and Rowdy I will get a start on yours as soon as possible


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh! Wowzers you're AWESOME! ! 
Take as much time as you like! ^^


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

Wow PooterFish! That is sooo awesome! Can I print it out? Do you want anything for it? I LOVE IT! LOVE IT! LOVE IT!!! Thanks so much


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks I'm glad you two like my work ^_^
You can go ahead and print it out. I don't want anything for it, but I'd consider coloring and framing it and sending it to you for a negotiable price. You can PM me if you're interested


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

*Cirrus and His Bubbles*

Here you go Rowdy! I hope you like it, and I must say, those fins were a challenge! But I enjoyed drawing your beautiful fishy  If you'd be interested in a water color version, PM me. Thanks!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

your artwork is beautiful, Pooterfish!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you Skyewillow!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

You're very welcome


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

PooterFish said:


> Here you go Rowdy! I hope you like it, and I must say, those fins were a challenge! But I enjoyed drawing your beautiful fishy  If you'd be interested in a water color version, PM me. Thanks!


Oh my geese, it's amazing!!! YOU'RE amazing!!! ^.^ Thank you so much! I love it, love it, LOVE IT! It looks just like him! =D Right down to that smirking, sarcastic face of his! :lol:
Thank you!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm really happy you like it 

Anyone else interested in having me draw their betta?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

How stunning!  Mind if you do Breme?


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow these are gorgeous! You're very talented! I'd love it if you could draw my Bayard  Thank you!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks  Lebron since you posted first I'll be doing your pretty veil tail, do you have any more pics of him I can use?

And Minnie, Bayard is a beauty and I will get to him right after Breme


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Yay thank you so much!!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, I do. Want more pictures? These pictures are from the days he just got home so his fins are a little clamped in. ^^" So it doesn't really show his true self. Thanks, again!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

Those will do, thanks


----------

